# Sheep basics Toxic Plant list



## Ross

I thought I'd post as stickies a few sites or posts that will give some general information on keeping sheep. Suggestions are very welcome!

How to condition score a sheep Click here 

Sheep breeds library Click Here 

Ron Parkers Sheep book online Click Here 

The Maryland Small Ruminant page Click here 

The Merck Veterinary Manual Online Click here 

A Canadian online veterinary medicine compendium, (read the disclaimer and click the continue button) Click here 

Pipestone vet sells supplies but also answers sheep health questions {INFORMATION NUMBER: [507] 825-5687
Monday - Friday, 8:00 am - 4:30 pm (CST)} Clcik Here


----------



## Ross

Keeping sheep healthy is not very hard. So long as it has enough suitable feed, (vacinations and worming if you're not organic farming) mineral and salt, has a chance to get out of the wind and rain (and even that isn't a requirement in warmer climates) sheep stay healthy. They will still get sick despite your best efforts from time to time and eventually you'll need outside help. Your vet may coin a cute saying something like this. There's a 4 "S" rule to sheep farming. Sick Sheep Seldom Survive, you may not see the humour in that, I know I didn't. The point is vets see too many hopeless cases far too late to for them to help. Sick sheep need prompt attention!
So you have sheep that looks poorly, at least to you it does. You can't find or think of an answer so you're going to call the vet. Great, use it as a learning experience too. Most vet calls here are if I'm worried about flock health because of the sick sheep or am really stumped. It can be hard to get a vet to examine a sheep, so if you call armed with relevant information that shows first, you're on the ball and second, that he/she isn't wasting their time making that vist to your farm, you just might have better luck. Large animal vets rarely stay in the job for the money, they want to make a difference and enjoy the work. Hopefully it won't be a big problem getting a vet out although I've heard of some horror stories. (There is a phone number to Pipestone Vet Clinic that will answer sheep health Q's free of charge in the Sheep Basics post if you're really stuck) What does the vet need to hear from you up front? The breed, sex, age, status ( bred, open, with "X" month old lambs) vacination and worming history and any other meds, temperature, eating, rumination, and manure charactor, feeds and changes to feed, body score, and noted symptoms of the sheep you're calling about. Sounds like a lot but only takes a few seconds to rattle off most of the time certainly less than it took to take it's temperature. Hopefully the vet is suitably impressed (or at least curious about you) and is coming. How do you greet him/her? A nice bucket or two of warm water and a couple of towels ready wouldn't hurt, the sick beast penned in a well lit easily accessable area even better!  You should have a notebook and pen ready and be dressed to help. Offer to help! Manure samples can be helpful, or anything else relevant like bloody milk etc. If the sheep has a medical history it might help to have it handy too. I try to keep a phone close too. Have a knife and rope handy, if you have shears to clip the wool have them handy too. Ask questions, you're hiring the brain too so work in lots of questions however they're related to the sick animal. If you're hearing too much latin say so and ask for clarification! Use that pen and notebook to write some of the advice down too! It's easy to forget in all the fuss but try to keep some notes going! If there is medication needed write down the instructions and ask about withdrawl times even if you're not going to ship the animal. (It's kind of an etiquete thing, just the right thing to do!) Ask about quarenteen times from the rest of the flock, and remember the sheep was part of the flock when it got sick so ask about early warning signs for the rest of the flock and preventative measures. A short reveiw of your managment in effect. That might even warrent a seperate call to discuss an improved plan!! Ask what you should expect for the sick animal and for any supportive help you can give. It's a good time to get a demonstration for tube feeding eleltrolites etc. if you've never done it before! 
Hopefully the sick sheep is on the road to recovery but make follow up calls if things change, even if the sheep has recovered.

That's a lot to read but hopefully it helps.


----------



## justadad

Thanks for writing about this. I had to wing it the 1st time i called the vet and your info would have come in very handy.

Craig


----------



## bergere

Here is a good one for people that like to be able to skirt their fleece for sale or their own use..

http://www.margaret-peel.com.au/skirting.htm


----------



## bergere

Plants that are Toxic to Sheep & Goats..........

Alkaloid Containing Plants: Alk "Any of a large class of organic, nitrogen-containing ring compounds that have a bitter taste, that are usually water-insoluble and alcohol-soluble, that form water-soluble salts, and usually exhibit pharmacological action, as nicotine, morphine, or quinine." 

Cyanogenetic Containing Plants: Cya "These plants are usually deadly when damaged or frozen." 

Glucosides - Glycosides Containing Plants: Gls "Any of the class of compounds that yield a sugar and a noncarbohydrate upon hydrolisis." 

Plants That Cause Mechanical Injury: Int "It should be obvious that some plants and shrubs have physical characteristics that would be injurious to animals - thorned plants as an example. Certainly some thorned and spiked plants may be eaten but once they reach the palate, punctures and tears can occur internally which cause a great degree of injury. Also, certain plants are known to 'twine' or 'bind' causing great intestinal difficulties." 

Saponin Containing Plants: "Any of a group of amorphous glucosidal compounds of steroid structure, characterized by an ability to form emulsions and to foam in aqueous solutions, and used as detergents." 

Volatile/Essential Oils Containing Plants: "Some plants, trees and shrubs contain volatile chemicals that go beyond 'general classification' and are thus unique. This simply means that there may be one or more ingredients within the chemical structure of a plant that causes adverse reactions in the animals who ingest it." 

Photosensitizing Plants: Pht "This type of plant will cause a reaction whereas the ingredients interact with light. An animal ingesting such a plant is susceptible to sunburn, heat related illnesses, etc. Not all photosensitizing are considered extremely harmful, however, dependent upon climatic conditions/light, this class of plants can do great damage if the animal is not monitored." 

Tannic Acid Containing Plants: "I am currently researching Tannic Acid. I am somewhat intrigued by this particular ingredient since many Oak trees contain Tannic Acid and this basically provides much conjecture with the belief that fresh, green oak leaves are soothing to sick goats. I will write more on this subject at a later date." 

Resin Containing Plants: "This area is also under research since it has been a common practice for many goat owners to feed their discarded Christmas trees to their goats. Apparently this is not such a good idea as while it may not produce immediate, noticeable results, it can be a cause of abortions months later." 

Aconite Alk 
Acorns 
Alder Buckthorn 
Alfalfa 
Allspice Alk 
Alsike Clover Pht 
Aloe 
Alsike CLover 
Amaryllis 
American-Laurel 
American Elder 
American Holly 
American Mistletoe 
American Yew 
Angel's Trumpet 
Anthurium 
Apricot 
Aroid Family 
Arrow Grass Cya 
Arrowhead Vine 
Asparagus Fern 
Astragalus 
Autumn Crocus 
Avocados Alk 
Azalea 
Bagpod Vol 
Balsam Pear 
Baneberry Vol 
Barberry Alk 
Belladonna Lily (Amarylis) 
Bird Of Paradise 
Bird Rape 
Bittersweet 
Black Cherry Cya 
Black-Eyed Susan 
Black Henbane 
Black Locust Cya 
Black Nightshade Alk 
Black Oak 
Black Snake Root Alk 
Black Walnut Cya 
Bleeding Heart 
Bloodroot Alk 
Blue Cardinalflower 
Blue Cohosh Cya 
Blue Flag Iris 
Bluebonnets 
Blueweed 
Bog-Laurel 
Bouncing Bet 
Boston Ivy 
Boxwood Alk 
Bracken Fern 
Brake Fern 
Broad Bean 
Broomcarn Cya 
Broom Snakeweed 
Buckeye (Horse chestnut) Cya 
Buckwheat Pht 
Bulbuous Buttercup 
Bur Buttercup 
Burke's Lupine 
Burning Bush 
Buttercups Vol 
Caladium 
Calico Bush 
California Bluebell 
California Rose-bay 
Canada Nettle 
Canada Yew 
Canadian Milk-vetch 
Candelabra-Cactus 
Caper Spurge 
Cardinalflower 
Castor Bean 
Celandine Alk 
Celery-leaved Buttercup 
Ceriman 
Cherry Cya 
Chinaberry 
Chinese Evergreen 
Chinese Lantern 
Choke Cherry Cya 
Chives 
Christmas Rose 
Chrysanthemum 
Clamoun 
Climbing Nightshade 
Clover Int 
Cocklebur Int 
Coffee Weed 
Collodium 
Colorado Rubberweed 
Common Comfrey 
Common Groundsel 
Common Hop 
Common Milkweed Cya 
Common Nightshade 
Common Poppy Alk 
Common Privet 
Common Tansy 
Common Vetch 
Coriaria 
Corn Cockle Cya 
Corn Poppy 
Cowbane 
Cowslip 
Creeping Charlie 
Creeping Fig 
Crotalaria Alk 
Croton 
Crow Poison Alk 
Crowfoot 
Crown of Thorns 
Cut Leaved Coneflower 
Cut-Leaf Philodendron 
Cyclamen 
Cypress Spurge 
Daffodil 
Daphne 
Death Camas Alk 
Delphinium (ornamental) 
Devil's Backbone 
Devil's Ivy 
Devil's Weed 
Dicentra Alk 
Discarded Christmas Trees 
Dog Hobble 
Dogbane Cya 
Dologeton 
Downy Brome Grass Int 
Drunk Cane 
Dumbcane 
Dutchman's Breeches


----------



## bergere

2nd part..
E F G H 
Eastern Whorled Milkweed 
Elderberry Cya 
Elephant Ears 
Emerald Duke 
English Bluebell 
English Holly 
English Ivy 
English Yew 
Entire Leaved Groundsel 
European Buckthorn 
European Elder 
European Spindletree 
Fall Crocus 
False Hellebore Alk 
False Jessamine Alk 
False Ragweed 
February Daphne 
Fiddleneck 
Field Horsetail 
Five Hooked Bassia 
Flamingo Lily 
Fly Honeysuckle 
Foxglove 
Friar's Cap 
Fume Wort Alk 
Garden Sorrel 
Garland Daphne 
Garlic 
Gas Plant 
Giant Dumbcane 
Giant Hogweed 
Glory Lily 
Goat Weed 
Golden-Bean 
Golden Chain Tree 
Golden Rain 
Golden Trumpet 
Grass Pea 
Greasewood 
Greater Celandine 
Green Dragon 
Green False Hellebore 
Green Tansy Mustard 
Ground Cherry 
Ground Ivy 
Groundsell 
Guelder Rose 
Hairy Vetch 
Heart Leaf Philodendron 
Hellebore Alk 
Helmet Flower 
Hemp Alk & Cya 
Hemp Dogbane 
Holly 
Horse Chestnut 
Horse Nettle Alk & Cya 
Horse Radish 
Horsetail 
Hound's Tongue 
Hyacinth 
Hydrangea 

I J K L 
Iceland Poppy 
Indian Hemp Cya 
Indian Mustard 
Indian Poke Alk 
Indian Turnip 
Indian Tobacco 

InkberryAlk 
Iris 
Ivy Cya 
Ivybush 
Jack-In-The-Pulpit 
Japanese Plum 
Japanese Wisteria 
Japanese Yew 
Jasmine 
Jerusalem Cherry 
Jimsonweed Alk 
Johnson Grass Int 
Johnson Grass Cya 
***** Lily>Cya 
Kalmia 
Kentucky Coffeetree 
Klamath Weed 
Kochia 
Laburmum 
Lamb's Quarters 
Lantana (photodynamic) 
Large Leaved Lupine 
Larkspur Alk 
Laurel Cya 
Leaf-Laurel 
Leafy Spurge 
Leatherwood 
Leucothoe Cya 
Lily of the Valley Cya 
Lobelia Alk 
Locoweed 
Low Larkspur 
Lupines Alk 

M N O P 
Maidenhair Tree 
Majesty 
Maleberry Cya 
Mandrake Alk 
Mango 
Marble Queen 
Marijuana Cya 
Marijuana Alk 
Marsh Arrow Grass 
Marsh Horsetail 
Marsh Marigold 
Matrimony Vine 
Mayapple Alk 
Menzies Larkspur 
Mescal Bean 
Mesquite Int 
Mexican Breadfruit 
Milkweeds Cya 
MiloCya 
Mistletoe 
Mock Orange 
Monkey Pod 
Monkshood Alk 
Moonseed Alk 
Morning Glory 
Mother In Law Plant 
Motherwort 
Mountain Laurel 
Multi-flora Rose Int 
Mushrooms 
Musk Thistles Int 
Naked-flowered Sneezeweed 
Nap At Noon 
Narcissus 
Neothytis 
Night shade Alk 
Nightshade Cya 
Northern Water Hemlock 
Nutmeg 
Nux Vomica 
Oaks 
Oats 
Ohio Buckeye 
Oleander Cya 
Onion 
Opium Poppy 
Oriental Poppy 
Ornamental Hypericums Pht 
Osage Orange 
Pawpaw 
Peaches Cya 
Penciltree 
Periwinkle 
Peruvian Lily 
Petty Spurge 
Peyote 
Philodendron 
Pigweed 
Pin Cherry 
Pink Death Camas Alk 
Pink Lady's Slipper 
Plums Cya 
Poinsettia 
Poison Darnel Alk 
Poison Hemlock Alk 
Poison Ivy 
Poison Laurel 
Poison Suckleya 
Poison Sumac 
Poison rye grass Alk 
Poke Alk 
Pokeberry Alk 

Pokeweed Alk 
Ponderosa Pine 
Pot and Spider Mum 
Potato 
Pothos 
Poverty Grass Int 
Precatory Pea 
Prickly Comfrey 
Prickly Lettuce 
Primula 
Prostrate Pigweed 
Privet

Purple Cockle 
Purple Locoweed 
Purple Sesban 

Q R S T 
Quaker-Bonnets
Radish 
Rain Tree 
Rape Pht 
Rapeseed 
Rattlebox 
Rattleweed Alk 
Red Chokecherry 
Red Clover 
Red Maple 
Red Oak 
Redroot Pigweed 
Red Princess 
Reed Canarygrass 
Richweed 
Rhododendron Cya 
Rhubarb 
Rock Poppy Alk 
Rosary Pea 
Russian Knapweed 
Saddle Leaf 
Sand Burr Int 
Saskatoon 
Scarlet Pimpernel 
Scotch Broom 
Seaside Arrow Grass 
Sensitive Fern 
Sevenbark Cya 
Sheep Laurel 
Sheep Sorrel 
Show Lady's Slipper 
Showy Milkweed 
Siberian Scilla 
Silky Lupine 
Silver Cya 
Silvery Lupine 
Skunk Cabbage 
Small-Laurel 
Smooth Pigweed 
Snakeberry 
Sneezeweed 
Sneezewood Sorghum Cya 
Snowdrop 
Soapberry 
Soapwort 
Soldier's Cap 
Sorghum Cya 
Sour Dock 
Southern Mountain Laurel 
Spider Lily 
Spatulate Leaved Heliotrope 
Spotted Cowbane Alk 
Spindletree 
Spinach 
Split Leaf 
Spoonhunt 

Spoonwood 
Spotted Dumbcane 
Spotted Water Hemlock Alk 
Sprangeri Fern 
Spreading Dogbane 
Spurge 
Spurge Laurel 
Squirrel Corn 
Squirrel Tail Grass Int 
St. John's Wort Pht 
Stagger brush Cya 
Stagger grass Alk 
Staggerweed Alk 
Star of Bethlehem 
Stinging Nettle 
Stinking Rabbitbrush 
Stinkweed 
Stoned Fruits Cya 
Sudan Grass Cya 
Sunburned Potatoes 
Sun Spurge 
Sunflower 
Sweet Pea 
Sweet Shrub Alk 
Swiss Cheese Plant 
Tall Larkspur 
Tall Manna Grass 
Tansy 
Tansy Ragwort 
Taro 
Tartarian Honeysuckle 
Thin Leaved Snowberry 
Thorn Apple Alk 
Timber Milk Vetch 
Tobacco 
Tomato Vine 
Tree of Heaven 
Tri-Leaf Wonder 
Trillium 
Tulip 
Two Grooved Milk Vetch 

U V W X 
Umbrella Plant 
Varebells Alk 
Veined Dock 
Velvet grass Cya 
Velvety Goldenrod 
Virginia Creeper 
Water Hemlock Alk 
Weeping Fig 
Western Bleedingheart 
Western Minniebush 
Western Poison Oak 
Western Water Hemlock 
Western Yew 
White Baneberry 
White Camas 
White Cohish 
White Clover 
White Hellebore 
White Rose Bay 
White Sanicle 
White Snakeroot Cya 
Wild Black Cherry Cya 
Wild Cabbage 
Wild Calla 

Wild CherriesCya 
Wild False Indigo 
Wild Ginger 
Wild Hydrangea Cya 
Wild Indigo 
Wild Mustard 
Wild Onion 
Wild Parsnip Alk 
Wild Radish 
Wisteria 
Wolfs-bane Alk 
Wormseed Mustard 
Wood-Laurel

No Listings 
Y Z 
Yellow Iris 
Yellow Jessamine Alk 
Yellow Lady's Slipper 
Yellow Rocket 
Yellow Sage 
Yellow Star Thistle 
Yellow Sweet Clover 
Yellow Toadflax 
Yew (ornamental) 
No Listings


----------



## MichaelK

ALL THE BOOKS READ AND YOUR LIST SAYS MILKWEED CAN CAUSE SUDDEN INSTANT DEATH TO SHEEP.

When I move my flock of 26 to a new pasture the first thing they do is eat the leaves off the milkweed plants!!  
Since then I have been picking and destroying all I can but it is a loosing battle.
Why don't they get sick? Why do they eat it if the pasture is lush with legumes, treefoil, clover orchard grass etc.
Any ideas?


----------



## sistertwo

I guess my little guy is pretty toxic. He ate his fill in poison ivy this spring then he ate my english ivy and bamboo and... in fact his least favorite is the grass in his yard.  I will ask him to stop eating these toxic things, but I hold out little hope for that. My guy is a pet and our yard contains half of the plants on your list...


----------



## Ross

Just bumping a few posts so they hopefully won't get pruned


----------



## kirsten

Geez, is there anything they can eat? I can't identify and pick all those out but the only thing I was worried about which I don't think I saw was any of my pine trees or whatever trees have needles on them. Right? They weren't on the list? I hope.


----------



## Ross

My sheep don't eat much if any ever green needles and I know my SIL made spruce beer once from the spruce tips. Was pretty good too. The toxic plant list is pretty general, some of that stuff is only toxic under some conditions and some is pretty mild, causing no reaction normally.


----------



## Ross

Just keeping this thread current so its not pruned


----------



## Bearfootfarm

More good information sites

http://www.sheep101.info/
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/ (Also has other livestock)


----------



## FairviewFarm

Doing my part to keep the thread current so it isn't pruned.

Purdue has some good information: http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/sheep/

An online sheep economic form to help you determine potential income of various options: http://bighorn.animal.uiuc.edu/cgi-bin/sheepeco.py


----------

